# Headlight Bezels for '65 - where to buy best repro



## TomType1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello All,
Wanted to pose this question to the group to learn from your experience and opinions. I need to pick up new headlight bezels for my 1965 GTO. They are widely available in the catalogs but wanted to see if there are any particular recommendations as to which supplier to go through. Not sure if there are multiple manufacturers or which supplier sells the best (for fit, appearance etc).
Thanks for any input!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Only one mfg, buy off who you trust that will let you return them! If needed, and you can get best price. For anything close to a true Concours restoration, you will be better off having decent original '65 headlamap bezels replated.


----------



## lugnutx2 (Jul 3, 2011)

*65 bezels*

I have a really nice pair of original 65 bezels that wouldn't need to be replated. Send a PM if interested.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the parts place is the manufacturer that supplies everyone, they sell them for $289 pr, everyone else sells them for $299 or more. they are a decent repo but not perfect if you break out the magnifying glass. rechroming a set of originals will be twice that and then you have to paint the fins. If lugnutx has a nice set of originals buy them if the price is fair.


----------



## lugnutx2 (Jul 3, 2011)

They're in very nice condition, should be worth $200 pair? They're going on CL if no interest here.


----------

